
Jan Gehl: how to build a good city [video] - simonebrunozzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_x5Hor2MP8
======
rorykoehler
I was given the gift of one of his books by an architect friend. It was and is
one of the best books I've ever read and it completely transformed the way I
understand the world. The book is called "Life Between Buildings: Using Public
Space" but as far as I know any one of his books will do the trick.

